
Eastman Kodak Company (KODK): Gone in a Flash [pdf] - mbaytas
https://www.kerrisdalecap.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/Eastman-Kodak-Company-KODK.pdf
======
mbaytas
From the article:

"We are short shares of Eastman Kodak Company (“Kodak”, NYSE: KODK), a
138-year old commercial printing and imaging company whose stock has more than
doubled since announcing a blockchain and cryptocurrency licensing
partnership."

"Every groundbreaking innovation that captures market fascination has talented
developers who apply the technology in a thoughtful manner. It also has
imposters, looking to trade on the promise of the technology without any
legitimate chance of delivering. Kodak has licensed its brand to the latter.
[...] Eventually, possibly as soon as the next time Kodak reports earnings, a
share price levitating on the hopes of blockchain technology will give way to
the gravity of dying, old-world fundamentals."

